# Drying Osage Orange slices



## bick333 (Aug 18, 2018)

I would like to "fast dry" some Osage for boxes and cheese knives. I have sliced into .3" x 12" pieces. Pin type moisture meter indicates 19% to 21% moisture on surface. Could they be dried in a conventional oven? microwave? or worked wet? Really figured beautiful wood as tree was knarley. We finish with food grade mineral oil & butcher block conditioner oil with beeswax. would the slices need to be weighted down to keep flat?
Thanks


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have seen them dry it in a micro wave, look on You Tube I am sure somebody has posted how to do it, now if they are right, that is for you to decide, but you wouldn't be out too much if it doesn't work


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

With wood that is as you say, beautifully figured, I would not rush this at all.
Build something else in the meantime.
When free water evaporates from wood, there's not much stress to be developed.

What you call slices are actually boards? Cut with a saw or split with a froe?

BUT, when you get down to evaporating any of the so-called bound water (in the cell walls),
you will see the wood shrink as many cracks, cup, twist and warp, all at the same time.
Can you risk that by overdoing it, by boiling the bound water out of the wood with a microwave oven?

Some really featureless woods, like basswood, get dried by a few carvers who have no wood inventory.


----------



## bick333 (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the input. The slices were cut .30" on bandsaw after splitting with froe. I believe I ynderstand your concerns. Experimenting with working green and one piece I have Microwaved with several short heat sessions. As the slices are such low cubic volume I am only heating for a minute at a time. Wood getting up to 170-180 degrees F. Cooling down checking moisture and reheating. Taking it slow. Will post pics after progress. I have also heard of using a dehumidifier to use airflow to dry the wood.


----------

